# What the heck are we?



## ShootingStar (Nov 23, 2010)

Okay, most of my mice I can at least make an educated guess as to what they are genetically, even if they're a poor example of the color. But two of my bucks have me stumped!

"Herald" has red eyes, and looks like he has points, along with a weird molt going on. He has dark feet, too.

















































"Pepper" has dark eyes, looks like he has points, and is a sort of gray-blue color. My best guess is maybe Blue Burmese? I need better pictures of him, and will try to get some today.

















Thoughts?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think any of them look pointed. Some kind of splashed, maybe, or very light piebald.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Herald looks like he has faint brindling.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Can you please tell us about their parents?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Maybe it's my screen, but they look pointed to me, at least very faintly. I'd say a poor Himi and a poor Blue Burmese. How old are they, both colors develop with age.


----------



## ShootingStar (Nov 23, 2010)

I had wondered about Splashed for Herald... he's really weird. Maybe it'll be easier to tell when he finishes this molt.

Pepper has darker extremities. Whether he's genetically a colorpoint or it's just a fluke, I don't know. But they're there in person, and I hope I captured them a bit better in these new pictures.

































Herald is from a petstore, and Pepper was in the feeder bin at the snake shop, so no info on parents. Both appear to be adults, or nearly so, but I can't tell beyond that.

I hadn't thought of brindling for Herald... what combination would make that mix of white and creamy-tan-orange he's got going on, do you think?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay, the new photos are definitely pointed. 
The first one I'm still thinking piebald, maybe brindle. If she's satin, THAT would make a difference. If she's satin, then that would explain the strange yellowy shadowing on her fur. Just from lighting. Check her teeth. If they're white, she's satin, if they're yellow or orange, she's not.


----------

